# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the nationality

## Heathen

Someone made a thread where people had to guess the nationality of some random people. I found it interesting so I thought I would make a thread like this. The rules are simple - post pictures of random people so that people have to guess where they come from. I will start:

----------


## Carlitos

^^

I think French.

----------


## zanipolo

my guess ..............Albanian

----------


## Antigone

Heavens this is going to be difficult, I know Greeks, Bulgarians, Italians, French, Irish and English all with similar looks and colouring. She could even be South American or Scandanavian. 

Can we have a hint, are we only looking at Europe or world wide?

----------


## Dagne

Doesn't look like typical Latvian or Lithuanian, but could be Russian, Romian, Bulgarian, other southern slav

----------


## barbarian

hmm spanish?

----------


## Heathen

I am impressed, Dagne and Antigone already guessed it - she is Bulgarian.

Good job, whoever wants to be next go ahead and post a picture.

----------


## Carlitos

*Another photo, "Where is it?*

----------


## Heathen

She looks kind of Spanish/Italian or South American to me but can you give us a better photo please? This one is too small and unclear.

----------


## Dagne

One can never trust a women in her looks, she could have used botulinum for fuller lips, dyed her hair, used contacts for changing eye colour and make up for skin...

----------


## Heathen

> One can never trust a women in her looks, she could have used botulinum for fuller lips, dyed her hair, used contacts for changing eye colour and make up for skin...


Good point and it seems to me that she has a considerable amount of make-up in this photo. So I guess we should use photos without or with little make-up because it only makes it deceiving and difficult to guess.

----------


## Carlitos

Let's try this picture of the same girl, to see if they look better.

----------


## Dagne

Attachment 4759
Now, could you guess the ancestry of this man? :Rolleyes:

----------


## edao

Carlitos, the pic looks bit like a man in drag.

----------


## edao

> Attachment 4759
> Now, could you guess the ancestry of this man?


I think.... German!

----------


## Dagne

There's another picture - Attachment 4760
some of his features reminded me of ...

----------


## Carlitos

> Carlitos, the pic looks bit like a man in drag.


 

Could be, but the question is about his nationality.

----------


## Antigone

> Carlitos, the pic looks bit like a man in drag.


Ha, I think you are right, the hands are too big and as for the fake chest! Best not to go there I suppose....

----------


## Antigone

> There's another picture - Attachment 4760
> some of his features reminded me of ...


I originally thought German too but as it has already been mentioned, I'll say Dutch.

----------


## Heathen

> There's another picture - Attachment 4760
> some of his features reminded me of ...


He reminds me of the trololo guy (who is Russian):


He looks quite Germanic though.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> Attachment 4759
> Now, could you guess the ancestry of this man?


Russian or similiar

----------


## Carlitos

I think this guy is Greek or italian.

----------


## Dagne

He's Lithuanian, allright, but he also must be at least 1/4 Neanderthal, look at his features!

----------


## edao

You can cheat with Carlitos images because if you right click and go to view image take the image name and past into google images they come up. Where as the way Dagne has attached the images you can't.

----------


## Carlitos

muy peuqueño.jpg

Where is he from?


mmmm attached mmm jeje

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Hispanic i think


Hispanic? Hispanic is a term used in the U.S. only for Spanish speaking populations from the Western Hemisphere. These people are European. Maybe you mean Spaniards.

----------


## Blau

> My guess would be French





> *Blau*: I guess also in the direction of France (Alsace?) or Belgium/Luxembourg.


Interesting. He's actually Scottish and a bit Irish. I wonder what gave the France impression

----------


## MarTyro

> A hint...
> Attachment 5078





> Yes they look very Bavarian.


Yes, they are bavarian politicians...

----------


## julia90

> Italians shut up.. don't answer.
> 
> they are from the same country (not of italian origin)


they are albanians

----------


## westboy13

bulgarian?

----------


## westboy13

i think the girl is albanian?

----------


## westboy13

he is polish

----------


## Robert22

I will revive ths thread if it is ok...













Where are those two woman from ?? They are from two different countries.

----------


## Franco

The blond one: polish?

----------


## Robert22

No.
keep guessing

----------


## Kardu

Blond one is German... Upper one looks like of mixed ethnicities to me

----------


## Franco

> No.
> keep guessing


Ukranian? ....

----------


## Knovas

Uou, very hot blonde! xd

I'd say Croatian.

And the first one...¿Italian?

----------


## Robert22

Yes, the blonde is German.
Not a true answer for the upper one yet.

----------


## Kardu

> Yes, the blonde is German.
> Not a true answer for the upper one yet.


 Ah, so I've got it right :) For the second one my best guess is Romanian/Moldovan, but I still think she has a mixed ancestry... (Balkan+X)

----------


## Robert22

no, not american.
The blonde woman has already ben guessed, she is from Germany.
The upper woman is also from a european country. A few guesses then i solve it ok ??

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

I know who the upper one is, so I'm fair not to tell!  :Wink:

----------


## Knovas

¿Is she Greek?

----------


## Kardu

ok, my last guess is Greek and then I wait for the right answer :)

----------


## Robert22

No, greek isnt true.  :Wink: 
Ok i solve it.
She is from Austria.

----------


## Kardu

> No, greek isnt true. 
> Ok i solve it.
> She is from Austria.


 :):) Thanks but can you tell us her name? She might be an Austrian citizen but not of Austrian background.

----------


## Robert22

Ok she is called Nadine Beiler, and is a austrian singer. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nadine_Beiler

The blond woman was Kim Valerie Voigt, i think she was Miss germany in the year 2008.

----------


## Kardu

> Ok she is called Nadine Beiler, and is a austrian singer. 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nadine_Beiler
> 
> The blond woman was Kim Valerie Voigt, i think she was Miss germany in the year 2008.


I see, thanks!! But I can bet 1000 euros that at least one of her parents has non-Austrian background :)

----------


## Robert22

You think ?? why ?? 
ok someone else can post a pic now.

----------


## Knovas

She looks very Mediterranean, a bit atypical for an Austrian. However, I think it's possible to have all roots there.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> I see, thanks!! But I can bet 1000 euros that at least one of her parents has non-Austrian background :)


About _every_ Austrian has non-Austrian backgound, whether it's German, Balkanic, Hungarian, West Slavic or Romanic!

----------


## Robert22

Yes, Austria is quite diverse in ethnicies like Mzungu said.

----------


## Kardu

> About _every_ Austrian has non-Austrian backgound, whether it's German, Balkanic, Hungarian, West Slavic or Romanic!


That might well be, considering Austria's history, but our singer must have very recent admixture. After checking some of her other pics, I'd say Arabic/Middle Eastern.

----------


## Robert22

Ok. Now someone else can post a pic.

----------


## Kardu

All right, here they come :) Where are they from?Attachment 5364abc.jpg

----------


## Robert22

teh first one: France ??
the secound one: ( she looks really nice ) i think she is slavic. So maybe Croatia, Serbia or Bosnia ?

----------


## Kardu

Nope, try again :)

----------


## Robert22

But they are from european countries ?

----------


## Kardu

No New Zealand, USA or Argentina etc. indeed :)

----------


## ElHorsto

> That might well be, considering Austria's history, but our singer must have very recent admixture. After checking some of her other pics, I'd say Arabic/Middle Eastern.


Totally disagree. After seeing other pics of her, typical austria-bavaria girl. She seems to dye her hair on many pics though. She is born in Innsbruck, tyrol, right in the alps.

----------


## Kardu

> Totally disagree. After seeing other pics of her, typical austria-bavaria girl. She seems to dye her hair on many pics though. She is born in Innsbruck, tyrol, right in the alps.


 If this is a typical Austrian-Bavarian look then I give up... http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20110406145127

----------


## Haustor

First one is maybe from Poland and second one from Spain.

----------


## ElHorsto

> If this is a typical Austrian-Bavarian look then I give up... http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20110406145127


This picture shows what I mean:
http://www.homepagesearcher.com/star...yle_nadine.jpg

Not everybody in europe is blonde. Initially I guessed something different like Sardinian-Swedish. Swedish because she resembles Stina Nordenstam, Sardinian because of archaic mediterranean appearance.

----------


## Kardu

> This picture shows what I mean:
> http://www.homepagesearcher.com/star...yle_nadine.jpg
> 
> Not everybody in europe is blonde. Initially I guessed something different like Sardinian-Swedish. Swedish because she resembles Stina Nordenstam, Sardinian because of archaic mediterranean appearance.


Hmm, she doesn't look Sardinian to me.. I know many Sardinians personally. And I didn't mean her hair or skin color, but facial features. They look middle eastern or at least Balkan. Pity that her parents background info isn't available :)

----------


## Kardu

> First one is maybe from Poland and second one from Spain.


 No, although you guessed the types right :)

----------


## Knovas

First one is Czech, and the second French...not sure.

----------


## Kardu

> First one is Czech, and the second French...not sure.


Nope :) I'll reveal the identities in the evening :)

----------


## ElHorsto

Thats very difficult! But I will try:
first one is from Netherlands
second one from Italy

----------


## Kardu

> Thats very difficult! But I will try:
> first one is from Netherlands
> second one from Italy


Again, general impression is right :) but not the countries :)

----------


## Knovas

First one: Belgium
Second: Switzerland

----------


## ElHorsto

> Again, general impression is right :) but not the countries :)


In case second guesses are allowed, I would guess:
First: Lithuanian
Second: Romanian

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Both actually have a really pan-european look. Means they don't look typical for anywhere, but would theoretically fit everywhere, at least the second one.

----------


## Kardu

Thanks all for your tries :) ElHorsto got closest the first one. Here it comes: 
the first one is ethnic Latvian and the second - ethnic Georgian :) 

I know Georgia is not technically Europe but wanted to find out what people would think :) Hope you will forgive my little trick...

----------


## Knovas

It was really difficult to guess the second girl. Well, the thread is called "guess the nationality", so it's not wrong to use people from Georgia or other places, even if more distant.

----------


## Kardu

Thanks, Knovas. I thought it's more about nationalities of Europa proper. :)

----------


## ElHorsto

> Thanks all for your tries :) ElHorsto got closest the first one. Here it comes: 
> the first one is ethnic Latvian and the second - ethnic Georgian :) 
> 
> I know Georgia is not technically Europe but wanted to find out what people would think :) Hope you will forgive my little trick...


Yeah, for the first one I changed my opinion from dutch to baltic when I remembered some russian girls who resemble her :)

----------


## Rinconete

I think that this girl is from East Europe.

----------


## Vedun

There are no "Neanderthals" on earth. Claims that Neanderthals "survived" in modern humans is a *lie*... Few Genetic markers (bellow 3%) which were discovered between Neanderthals and modern Human are similar, which does not mean that Homo Sapiens ever mated with Neanderthal. It was not successful (Neanderthals would in that case leave much higher percentage of their genetic origin, which they did not; they were 'descendants' of the Homo heidelbergensis. 
Those allegedly "3% similarity between Neanderthals and Sapien were invented to "find the "link" between 1. ape called Lucy" and Homo Cromagnon (Homo Sapien)... They could also say that "mice came from humans" - because their DNA is 95% similar to human DNA... In fact they (Biologists) do not have any proof of an evolution of Homo Sapien on this planet at all. All they have are holes and assumptions. But the human artifacts which were discovered bellow the 80 m in coal from 10 millions of years and more are proclaimed as "forgeries" or locked up in drawers or simply destroyed...

----------


## LeBrok

> There are no "Neanderthals" on earth. Claims that Neanderthals "survived" in modern humans is a *lie*... Few Genetic markers (bellow 3%) which were discovered between Neanderthals and modern Human are similar, which does not mean that Homo Sapiens ever mated with Neanderthal. It was not successful (Neanderthals would in that case leave much higher percentage of their genetic origin, which they did not; they were 'descendants' of the Homo heidelbergensis. 
> Those allegedly "3% similarity between Neanderthals and Sapien were invented to "find the "link" between 1. ape called Lucy" and Homo Cromagnon (Homo Sapien)... They could also say that "mice came from humans" - because their DNA is 95% similar to human DNA... In fact they (Biologists) do not have any proof of an evolution of Homo Sapien on this planet at all. All they have are holes and assumptions. But the human artifacts which were discovered bellow the 80 m in coal from 10 millions of years and more are proclaimed as "forgeries" or locked up in drawers or simply destroyed...


Don't you know we don't even exist, it is all a grand illusion.

----------


## Vedun

Well I believe that it is better to believe in the parallel universes, extraterrestrials and alternative (non western/christian(Biblical) history than into something like that:

gty_vatican_city_pope_hat_wave_thg_130226_wblog.jpg

640px-Tizian_091.jpg

http://www.evidenceforchristianity.org/did-adam-and-eve-exist-and-did-man-evolve-from-apesr/

PS. May I ask you how many infractions did you recieve already on this forum, because I will take your comment as an insult? If I do not believe into your history or theory (because I am a member of a religious group called Over-universal Zombie Church of the Holy ringing Bells;we believe that humans actually came from outer space and were seeded on this planet, long time ago; and there was no 1. Adam and Eve (not the one from the Bible and not the Adam from the Evolutionary theory and his 12 tribes of Israel, or better said "1. civilization in the Middle east" 6000 years ago, etc), you simply do not need to insult me, because my religion says that humans exist on this planet for millions of years and came from outer space and that we are not alone in the universe...

----------


## LeBrok

> Well I believe that it is better to believe in the parallel universes, extraterrestrials and alternative (non western/christian(Biblical) history than into something like that:
> 
> gty_vatican_city_pope_hat_wave_thg_130226_wblog.jpg
> 
> 640px-Tizian_091.jpg
> 
> http://www.evidenceforchristianity.org/did-adam-and-eve-exist-and-did-man-evolve-from-apesr/
> 
> PS. May I ask you how many infractions did you recieve already on this forum, because I will take your comment as an insult? If I do not believe into your history or theory (because I am a member of a religious group called Over-universal Zombie Church of the Holy ringing Bells;we believe that humans actually came from outer space and were seeded on this planet, long time ago; and there was no 1. Adam and Eve (not the one from the Bible and not the Adam from the Evolutionary theory and his 12 tribes of Israel, or better said "1. civilization in the Middle east" 6000 years ago, etc), you simply do not need to insult me, because my religion says that humans exist on this planet for millions of years and came from outer space and that we are not alone in the universe...


What insult? Some people really believe that the world is just an illusion. Do you think it is ridiculous, you should read your post again.
Mind you that you posting on a website frequented by scientifically minded people. Perhaps you should be posting on religious websites to get sympathetic ear and a proper audience?

----------


## Coolboygcp

> Well I believe that it is better to believe in the parallel universes, extraterrestrials and alternative (non western/christian(Biblical) history than into something like that:
> 
> gty_vatican_city_pope_hat_wave_thg_130226_wblog.jpg
> 
> 640px-Tizian_091.jpg
> 
> http://www.evidenceforchristianity.org/did-adam-and-eve-exist-and-did-man-evolve-from-apesr/
> 
> PS. May I ask you how many infractions did you recieve already on this forum, because I will take your comment as an insult? If I do not believe into your history or theory (because I am a member of a religious group called Over-universal Zombie Church of the Holy ringing Bells;we believe that humans actually came from outer space and were seeded on this planet, long time ago; and there was no 1. Adam and Eve (not the one from the Bible and not the Adam from the Evolutionary theory and his 12 tribes of Israel, or better said "1. civilization in the Middle east" 6000 years ago, etc), you simply do not need to insult me, because my religion says that humans exist on this planet for millions of years and came from outer space and that we are not alone in the universe...


You are a nut. Who are you, Giorgio Tsoukalos? The things you said are not rational whatsover? Do you not have reason? Evolution of humans has been proven. I do believe in God, but deny the "evolutionary theory" (which it is not, it is a fundamental truth of existence.) is absurd.

----------


## Vedun

"I do believe in God, but deny the "evolutionary theory" (which it is not, it is a fundamental truth of existence.) is absurd." 
Wow what an argument... You base your "argument" on the thing called Ad populum, Ad baculum and Ad hominem. Finish your statement(argument) after "...is absurd" with a reason to support your claim. Sorry, I do not buy your argument at all. Why is it absurd to not believe into Abrahamic (Against Brahmanic) god and mythology of Creationism and the theory of Evolution which was generally influenced by the Creationism? Do you realize that humanity still generally believes that there existed "1. Adam" (in Creationism & Darwinism) - and they desperatelly want to find it (actually it is absurd that more than 1/3 Americans still believe that Earth & Adam were created 6000 years ago)? In reality they will never find it, because it never existed. Evolution as such goes in much more a larger number of specimens on several territory. 

So, show me your "proven" evolution of homo sapien our of homo lucy (lilith / Eve?)... Or an evolution from Homo Erectus perhaps? Oh, wait or perhaps out of Neanderthals? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...y-thought.html

http://cosmosmagazine.com/news/evolu...-thrown-doubt/

Every serious biologist will tell you that; "there are major gaps in human evolution, so we rather build our science on SPECULATION AND FORESIGHT! " In reality they find fragments with scapula, clavicula, femur and part of cranium (if they have a luck of course). So they build their theory on physiognomical and anatomical similarities with closest species (comparative method). And there is nothing wrong with Evolution at all (i do not deny it), I only want to say that there exist several human remains (of Homo Sapiens) which were discovered among the black coal, burried bellow 80 m or so...All these artifacts were: destroyed or hidden from the public, because of several reasons. 
http://www.mcremo.com/
That's why you still have a Creationist program in USA as part of the School curriculum...

----------


## LeBrok

> Every serious biologist will tell you that; "there are major gaps in human evolution, so we rather build our science on SPECULATION AND FORESIGHT! " In reality they find fragments with scapula, clavicula, femur and part of cranium (if they have a luck of course). So they build their theory on physiognomical and anatomical similarities with closest species (comparative method). And there is nothing wrong with Evolution at all (i do not deny it), I only want to say that there exist several human remains (of Homo Sapiens) which were discovered among the black coal, burried bellow 80 m or so...All these artifacts were: destroyed or hidden from the public, because of several reasons. 
> http://www.mcremo.com/
> That's why you still have a Creationist program in USA as part of the School curriculum...


Have you been to this mines? Did you excavate these individuals?

No?

*So why do you believe words of few people who claim that this is true?* Was it peer reviewed?


PS. Firstly, let's make sure these were not ancient coal miners who accidentally fell into the pit.

----------


## Vedun

Well I do not believe that those people were "coal miners" but people who were cutting into a diorite stone like into a butter...

Puma Punku 
PumaPunka_cut.jpg

http://www.unacknowledged.info/wp-co...n-masonry.jpeg

http://shrani.si/f/1b/Hv/1uipInr4/punku.jpg

http://blog.world-mysteries.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/cross_PumaPunku.jpg

http://sacredsites.com/africa/ethiopia/images/toppled-axumite-obelisk-500.jpg

http://sacredsites.com/africa/ethiopia/images/hill-containing-bet-giorgis-500.jpg

----------


## Vedun

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/7246...ld-spark-plug/

----------

